# O&w Arogno



## DaveE (Feb 24, 2003)

Hi

I notice that Roy has been out of stock of O&W Arogno for a while







Are any more going to be available? They don't crop up on ebay either.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

DaveE said:


> Hi
> 
> I notice that Roy has been out of stock of O&W Arogno for a while
> 
> ...


As far as I know they used an ancient NOS movement so maybe O & W have run out and therefore they are no longer available


----------



## in_denial (Aug 3, 2005)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> DaveE said:
> 
> 
> > Hi
> ...


O&W has a website: O&W you can contact Mr. Wajs and ask if he has any left; he seems quite helpful...

hth

Tim


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

DaveE said:


> Hi
> 
> I notice that Roy has been out of stock of O&W Arogno for a while
> 
> ...


If you want one Dave then I can order you one.


----------



## in_denial (Aug 3, 2005)

Roy said:


> DaveE said:
> 
> 
> > Hi
> ...


D'oh! Trust me to forget the obvious







I should have added "and order one from Roy as he'll give you the best price and service"


----------



## DaveE (Feb 24, 2003)

Roy said:


> DaveE said:
> 
> 
> > Hi
> ...


Thanks Roy

I will be ordering one from you soon. Presumably the NOS movement will have been serviced.

regards

Dave


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Yes they are serviced,


----------



## DaveE (Feb 24, 2003)

Roy said:


> Yes they are serviced,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Unlike some other O&W outlets









Dave


----------

